# Der Befehl "make" ist falsch geschrieben oder...



## sabine80 (4. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu Xemacs und C++. Ich hoffe, die Frage ist nicht zu blöd. Ich bin nämlich absolute Anfängerin.

Habe gerade Xemacs frisch installiert und gehe ein Lernprogramm für C++ durch. Da sollte ich ein "Hello World"-Programm abtippen. Wenn ich es kompiliee erscheint Folgendes:

Der Befehl "make" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
konnte nicht gefunden werden.

Was kann ich tun?

Danke schonmal...

Grüsse, Sabine


----------



## LordDeath (4. März 2005)

Hi

poste mal deinen Code. Da kann man dann mal schauen


----------



## sabine80 (4. März 2005)

Das ist der Code aus dem Lernprogramm:



#include <iostream.h>  // Hier werden zusätzliche Befehle eingebunden 

  void main()            // Das ist das Hauptprogramm 
  {                      // Hier fängt ein Anweisungsblock an 
    cout << "Hallo Welt!" << endl; 
                         // Hier wird etwas ausgegeben 
  }                      // Hier hört der Anweisungsblock auf


----------



## LordDeath (4. März 2005)

Der Code ist in Ordnung.

Bloß man schreibt nicht mehr 


```
#include <iostream.h>

sondern:

#include <iostream>

using namespace std;
```

hmm da scheint der Complier ein Problem zu haben weil make ein befehl zum erstellen von ausführbaren Programmen ist.


----------



## RedWing (4. März 2005)

Hallo,

unter was für einer Plattform entwickelst du denn?
Bist du dir sicher das make auch installiert ist?

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## RedWing (4. März 2005)

Xemacs bab ich überlesen.
D.h. du arbeitest wahrsch unter Linux.
Versuch dein Programm mal mit

```
g++ deinprog.cpp -o deinprog
```

zu übersetzen. Danach solltest du ein Binary namens deinprog erhalten,
was du ausführen kannst.

Gruß

RedWIng

P.S. Ich weiß nicht ob das in deinem Lernprogramm nicht gesagt wird, aber zum Ausführen von make braucht man ein Makefile.
Oder es handelt sich um einen Xemacs internen Befehl dem du einen 
Compiler zuweisen kannst. Kenne mich mit dem emacs leider nicht aus.


----------

